# can a hive survive the winter without a queen?



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Larry, I would be inclined to think a queen is still there. On the warmest day you have coming take a look-see. You will know when you see if the capped brood is worker or drone.


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet the queen is there if the cluster is still decent size. Stick your ear on the box they are in and then tap once w/ your knuckle. If you hear a decent buzz/roar sound then everything is probably okay. If you are really worried then crack them open and take a quick look at a frame or two on a day that they are flying--the warmer the better.

Chances are you noticed all the drones last fall because the bees were kicking them out and not letting them back into the hive. They sometimes do this in preparation for winter.


----------



## Verick369 (Jan 11, 2013)

Bees live on average about a month. Queens can live up to two years. Without queen pheromones your bees will immediately try to requeen, and if they fail they will either die or leave within a few weeks (or more likely within a week.) The best way to know if you have a queen still is to look for brood. If you have new brood you are most likely fine. They tend to slow down their production in winter. In short, no, your bees will not survive without a queen.


----------

